# Honda Airbag Recall



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Because I am a Honda associate, I am sharing important safety information about an urgent airbag inflator safety recall. While newer vehicles are also affected, if you drive an older model 2001-2003 Honda or Acura, I urge you to immediately check your vehicle identification number (VIN) – found on your dashboard – for any outstanding recalls by visiting Recall Information for Safety & Defects | Honda Owners Site or Recall Information for Safety & Defects | Acura Owners Site. If you have one of these older model vehicles that requires an airbag inflator repair, please immediately make an appointment and drive it directly to your local dealership. This repair is FREE and usually takes less than an hour. If your 2001-2003 Honda or Acura vehicle requires replacement of the driver airbag inflator, you may also request complimentary alternate transportation during your repair, or if there is any delay in making the repair. Please help spread the word by sharing this with fellow Honda and Acura drivers.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for the PSA! It reminds me that I need to schedule the recall for my Element. I brought it in for the driver's airbag, then a few days later, I got a notice for the passenger side airbag (or vice versa). I thought it was just another notice for the recall I had just performed, but I read it more closely. I wish my dealer would have known while the car was there!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Robert. My 07 Element had the driver inflator replaced 12 months ago. I received notice last month for the passenger side, those are on intergalactic backorder. In the mean time the notice honda sent was to not drive the vehicle with a passenger. 
Really? like they are going to supply me and 10,000 others a free rental. 

Not worried a bit, when the part is available I will have it replaced.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

scrappy said:


> Thanks Robert. My 07 Element had the driver inflator replaced 12 months ago. I received notice last month for the passenger side, those are on intergalactic backorder. In the mean time the notice honda sent was to not drive the vehicle with a passenger.
> Really? like they are going to supply me and 10,000 others a free rental.
> 
> Not worried a bit, when the part is available I will have it replaced.


I have an '07 Element as well! I guess the dealer isn't in a rush for me to schedule the passenger airbag replacement... I'm not worried either! We put on almost 250k on our '01 Civic with a "bad" airbag.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

EdwardC said:


> I have an '07 Element as well! I guess the dealer isn't in a rush for me to schedule the passenger airbag replacement... I'm not worried either! We put on almost 250k on our '01 Civic with a "bad" airbag.


Your name looks familiar, Element owners forum?


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

scrappy said:


> Your name looks familiar, Element owners forum?


Of course, I'm EdwardChen on those forums. I don't post as much as I used to - which isn't a bad thing, the Element just keeps working with no problems. And the HS621 I picked up fit in the back easily!


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Sorry for post whoring just a little bit, I got your PM, scrappy, but this is my 15th post, so I can finally reply to you (and I can shoot my information to [email protected] to update the ownership of the blower). Woohoo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

EdwardC said:


> so I can finally reply to you (and I can shoot my information to [email protected] to update the ownership of the blower). Woohoo.


Got it. 

The database will be updated showing you as the current owner, and I put some sweet Honda stickers in the mail today. 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for the heads up, my 05 RL just came back from the dealer after having both front air bags replaced, the odyssey and S2000 are fine


----------

